# Park costs



## Swan (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi All,
I am new to this whole RVing thing and have lots of questions.
For now I am looking for average costs to park a 34ft Moterhome with full hookups.
I travel all over the US. I realize prices vary but am hoping some of you experienced travellers can give me an idea what it will cost. Do the sites vary for daily weekly and monthly and how much... 
Any insight will be appreciated..
Thanks Jon


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2001)

Park costs

We have been full-time now for 15 months. In that time we have payed anywhere from $20 per night to $38 at a commercial park and as low as $11.50 in state parks and we have stayed free in several small town city parks. We also paid $1 for electricity at a donation box at another small town that asked you to deposit a dollar if you used electricity.  I believe that you will find that prices can go quite a bit higher on the east coast. To stretch the budget, we do volunteer work for a month or more at a time in public parks in return for our camp site. There are parks looking for volunteers all over the US, but they will ask you to stay from one to three months in return. Usually, you are asked to work in the park between 20 and 30 hours per week.


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## JR (Jul 21, 2001)

Park costs

Wow, Kirk and Pam. Just read part of your webpage and am impressed with all the most valuable information.

Thanks so much,
JR


----------



## klamathrv (Jul 29, 2001)

Park costs

I believe most private parks will be happy to negotiate with campers who stay longer. As campground owners, we give you a free night, when you pay for 6 nights, and a much steeper discount to those who stay a month. (Ours is more of a destination park, than a "pass-through" park. You must traverse "the road less traveled by" to arrive here.) We charge $21 a night, for two people. We are about two hours from California's Redwoods area, where our neighbor parks charge considerably more. May the Forest be with you!

www.klamathriversidervpark.com.


----------

